# ENTP and INTJ: The Ultimate Dynamic Duo



## Brainteaser

Metis said:


> That's probably true in way for him. I think I just wasn't responsive enough when he did talk to me. We were often in groups, so I didn't feel comfortable talking as much as I would have liked. When I'm interested in someone, I tend to get paranoid that it's going to be obvious, so I put too much effort into appearing uninterested. I'm trying to work on that...


Oh yeah, group work seems to be a double edged sword for me. I find myself in conflict between using this opportunity to get closer to someone, and finishing the task at hand.


----------



## Twisted

agokcen said:


> The whole discussion about NT world domination duos inspired me.
> 
> Say what you will, but I think the best partnership for any purpose is the ENTP + INTJ combo. I can't even explain the dynamic - it's incredible. Indeed, the two can sometimes seem like the classic old, married couple, but when it comes to making great strides or causing incredible mayhem, they can't be beat.
> 
> The most famous example I can think of:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sometimes call it an ENTP's "pet INTJ" effect, but that sounds offensive and unfair to my comrades, since it can just as easily be the other way around. Still, if I continue with that idea (since I'm writing from an ENTP perspective), basically every ENTP I know has a "pet" INTJ; my dad has his brilliant computer programming partner in crime, I have my brother, and even an ENTP friend of mine has his own INTJ. All of the relationships resemble that of Adam and Jamie; squabbles ensue, but amazing shit happens (for better or for worse!). Long story short: best friends forever :laughing:
> 
> Has anyone else witnessed the utter awesomeness of this kind of duo?


My best friend is an ENTP. Shame is, he's confused and I'm female, so naturally he thinks he's been in love with me for four years. *sigh* If only I would've known this when I hadn't developed my I trait fully. Hmph. But now... yeah, we're Adam and Jamie. But we both provide the brains. We're both wicked smart (I just have the ambition to pursue a career) but I believe I may have a bit higher of an IQ because of how I think. More head, less heart.

It was hilarious because, just as you mentioned this, I recalled a social reaction I had with him and a few other friends at lunch today.

"Haha, look - even RILEY'S laughing!" And he thought that was just the funniest thing.

But I was only smirking at how funny he thought the idea was. Heh. Then I thought 'Do I really keep such a good poker face that he never sees me LAUGH?!'. And I freaked out.

Yeah, so back to my program about Stephen Hawking.
Toodles.


----------



## USSVagrant

My brother's an ENTP, my good friend is an ENTP, and my coworker is an ENTP.

When we're actually trying to do stuff, we make quite a combo.


----------



## Valdyr

One of my friends is an INTJ, and we do work amazingly well together, especially on serious projects.


----------



## KyojiK

From the ENTPs I've spoken with here on the board, it sounds like if we ever decided to take over the world, we'd be one hell of a force to reckon with.


----------



## InvisibleJim

KyojiK said:


> From the ENTPs I've spoken with here on the board, it sounds like if we ever decided to take over the world, we'd be one hell of a force to reckon with.


I think we are in agreement that the ENTP-INTJ combo could be an unbeatable team. Watch out ENTJs!


----------



## Twisted

InvisibleJim said:


> I think we are in agreement that the ENTP-INTJ combo could be an unbeatable team. Watch out ENTJs!


Being an INTJ I HATE ENTJs! My homeroom teach was one last year and she drove me craaaaaazzzzzzzy!!!! She was too much like me, too bossy, too independent, too severe (all me, as well) but also bubbly because of being an E! It's like a paradox! It doesn't make sense!! We better watch out for my teach, you guys, then we might all have a problem. And she knows about personality types, so she could be disguised as an ENTP RIGHT NOW!!!!! SHE COULD BE ON THIS FORUM READING OUR MINDS.

... :dry:

So yeah tell me when you find her.


----------



## intrish

i am an intj and i have a date with an entp tonight. i met him on an online dating site. one good thing is that most nt's know their type right off. most sp's don't know what typology is and then tell you they are a Gemini and call it good. that is one way of doing a quick typing. anywho...one thing i liked about the entp so far is that it is clear he can express himself in writing, types well, is articulate, literate and hilarious in an irreverent, off-beat, but sophisticated way...just my style. i am used to making others laugh but hardly anyone is funnier than i am and it is such a pleasure to actually laugh at someone just as funny as i am. i don't even bother trying to be funny with him when we email back and forth...i just let him be the show. i also have let him blab about his day to me and interject when i think something is particularly interesting...he seems to appreciate that i am listening attentively (basically in silence) and asking relevant questions (or asking him to repeat a part) when i missed something. i think maybe entp's are funny because they don't get listened to otherwise and they are so good at relating the details of a situation that occurred...the facts, dialog, background, psychdrama, moral implications, with such a balanced viewpoint (even when they are clearly an interested party). i actually think they are sharing their emotions when they detail their day this way. their day/clients are their focus and sharing that and all the high-level attn they provide them is a form of intimacy. letting themselves be nurtured by being attended to (listened to) is being vulnerable. i can see how offensive it would be to be 'humoring' them, cut them off, seem distracted, when they were detailing the events of their day. as an intj, i can take that, lol...because i can't take people in general much less when they want me to listen to them. 
anyway...that was my two cents...i think my younger brother is an entp...and we are magic together.


----------



## MensSuperMateriam

I agree with you guys, the best combo is ENTP-INTJ. Like two poles of a battery, a lot of energy flows between them. And if one of these pairs is looking for world domination, I'll support it much more than a ENTJ. ENTP could provide enough empathy; INTJ, the vision of a greatest good, so it could be a good leader, although in a benevolent dictator style.

So if any of these pair achieves world domination, and needs an objective advisor, I'm here! :laughing:


----------



## Tony Stark

Ah, I want my own INTJ friend for world domination.


----------



## intrish

re: Pet; i never looked at it that way but if the entp sees the intj as his/her pet it is because the intj is always at home waiting loyally, needing the entp to "go out". however, since some think the collar is on the other neck, it could be this: the intp sees the entp as needing them for important decisions, therapy, recovery, support and general stabilization...kind of like the one holding the end of their kite string...so, call it a leash or a kite string...neither the pet nor the kite is complaining.


----------



## Brainteaser

intrish said:


> re: Pet; i never looked at it that way but if the entp sees the intj as his/her pet it is because the intj is always at home waiting loyally, needing the entp to "go out". however, since some think the collar is on the other neck, it could be this: the intp sees the entp as needing them for important decisions, therapy, recovery, support and general stabilization...kind of like the one holding the end of their kite string...so, call it a leash or a kite string...neither the pet nor the kite is complaining.


You know us too well... way too well... we of ENTP Inc must discuss this later.


----------



## agokcen

Wingman said:


> You know us too well... way too well... we of ENTP Inc must discuss this later.


ENTP Inc. is no more, dude!


----------



## Brainteaser

agokcen said:


> ENTP Inc. is no more, dude!


Hee hee, or is it... Am I right?


----------



## xibkia

I am an intj and my boyfriend is an entp, and we get along great


----------



## Brainteaser

xibkia said:


> I am an intj and my boyfriend is an entp, and we get along great


*awkward silence*

...that's it? I drove all this way for that? :dry:


----------



## tsarofrussia

why its a shame you guys have never seen an ENTJ-INTP combo. the drive of an ENTJ and the Laziness but creative mind of the intp


----------



## CordiINTJ

If I could figure out who was an ENTP at my school that'd be fantastic. But since no one understand the myers-briggs test, they can't help me. I could always guess but with personalities you can guess, guess again, again and again until you either give up or they give you a set answer. I can't think what my friends think so I can't get a full grip on how they think. I may have found an ENTJ or two. That's always nice but the duo thing sounds pretty cool right now. :crazy:


----------



## intrish

CordiINTJ said:


> If I could figure out who was an ENTP at my school that'd be fantastic


see if this helps:

ENTP - Jung Type Descriptions


----------



## tsarofrussia

entp's stand out


----------



## coopers555

I am an intj guy who has just met an entp, and I must say it has been nothing short of amazing. It seems like a great combo with great potential.

Also, the analysis of intrish about approaching the intj and about how we think is dead.spot.on.


----------



## Knives

I'm going to vouch for ENTJ INTP just to be contrary.


----------



## SomeRandomGuy18

I have two INTJ friends. One of them isn't really my friend anymore because he decided I was a "prick." Whatever. Needless to say, though, it's a great combo.


----------



## Vaka

My sister's an INTJ. We've both been keeping more to ourselves lately and thus, haven't really talked as much. 
She's always gone along with my stupid ideas as we were growing up. And I agree that INTJs and ENTPs make a particularly awesome combination.

.......She got me to put foil in the microwave when I was six(a chocolate bar with a foil wrapper, that is). I had a feeling it was a bad idea. Somehow she knew it was a bad idea. But she got me to do it. I think that Ni-users have special mind powers...Or maybe it's just my intense curiosity. Anyway, it was pure awesomeness for about 3 seconds. The microwave was almost destroyed, but it was awesome!


----------



## Exayevie

This is definitely the truth. Many of my good friends are INTJs, as are some of my favorite fictional characters.

There's also the whole Thomas Jefferson-John Adams thing (which is utterly entertaining to read about). Jefferson, an INTJ, and Adams, an ENTP, were intense political rivals, but also, after retirement, close friends. Not to mention the suspected competition they were having to see who could live the longest. (They ended up both dying on the same day. Oh, poetry in motion!)


----------



## Apollo Celestio

We work well together. An ENTP friend and I have been working together deciphering the cognitive styles theories, and we've already incorporated it into our understanding. She's a perciever (as ENTPs almost always are) and I am the teacher style. Teachers and percievers work together well, though we don't bicker like ENTPs and INTJs do. (Her and an INTJ perciever friend of ours is hysterical, and sometimes I snap at ENTPs here..)


----------



## the3rdpower

ENTP+INTJ = fantastically good combo...
"you bring your huge brain... I'll bring my huge mouth."


----------



## Jazzo

I have a close INTJ friend and we make a very good combo, in my opinion. It's like we balance each other.


----------



## eQGatsby

ENTP friend and I.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

... If we can last longer than five minutes before I strangle him/her. 

My ENTJ and I, on the other hand, are unstoppable once we start planning.


----------



## antiant

I'd rather take an ENTJ, thank you very much.


----------



## Abraxas

Most ENTPs I've seen/met are too obnoxious for my tastes. I much prefer the company of ENTJs.

ENTPs, you may take offense to my preference if you wish. I will allow it. It amuses me.


----------



## amucha

Well piss. This thread makes me want to be part of a dynamic duo, too!


----------



## Empecinado

antiant said:


> I'd rather take an ENTJ, thank you very much.


----------



## Jorji

agokcen said:


> The whole discussion about NT world domination duos inspired me.
> 
> Say what you will, but I think the best partnership for any purpose is the ENTP + INTJ combo. I can't even explain the dynamic - it's incredible.


I love these two guys! I can't get over how Jamie puts up with Adam - LOL! But they never argue (at least, I've never seen it). It's beautiful.


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD

*Somewhat off-topic:* Scary and awesome though an NT alliance/coalition might sound (someone mentioned it a few pages back, IIRC), it honestly hasn't a chance in Hell of bearing any fruit. What would most likely happen is that one of the four factions (my guess: ENTJ and their mad skills with realpolitik) would, at the most inopportune moment, make a move that furthers their own agenda, probably to the detriment of the other three.


----------



## absentminded

Meritocrat said:


> *Somewhat off-topic:* Scary and awesome though an NT alliance/coalition might sound (someone mentioned it a few pages back, IIRC), it honestly hasn't a chance in Hell of bearing any fruit. What would most likely happen is that one of the four factions (my guess: ENTJ and their mad skills with realpolitik) would, at the most inopportune moment, make a move that furthers their own agenda, probably to the detriment of the other three.


The introverts would see it coming.

Still, I see where you're coming from. The ENTPs would lite the labs on fire. The INTJs would want to flay the ENTPs. Massive infighting erupts in the ENTJ faction as they all simultaneously try to take advantage of the opening. The INTPs return from la la land a week later with incredibly brilliant ideas and see the world in ruins.


----------



## day_dreamer

When I met my INTJ, it was online and he knew from that instant that we would rock. I was rather annoyed because he immediately started asking me questions that were deep and extremely close to my heart. He seemed to have figured my thoughts out and my vulnerabilities in an instant... I felt naked, vulnerable and uncomfortable. And that was just a beginning to what I can't still believe would have happened.

We started working and living together 2 months after that and now we are putting our dual effort in making some awesome games. What's even better, we are joined by an INTP and ENFP combo who has set our office on fire. We both reciprocate each others weaknesses and strength. Its like an unstoppable force has met an immovable object


----------



## elixare

The most successful ENTP/INTJ duo ever:


----------



## Pete The Lich

Metis said:


> I have a question for you ENTPs: When you first meet an INTJ, do you usually recognize or sense that "connection" right away? Or does it take some time?
> 
> I ask because when my ENTP friend first met me, he immediately became determined to get to know me better and figure me out, despite the fact that I had an obvious dislike for him initially (I've since changed my mind, obviously).


the way i see it when i meet an INTJ
its Game. On.

just did this the other day to! 




Abraxas said:


> Most ENTPs I've seen/met are too obnoxious for my tastes. I much prefer the company of ENTJs.
> 
> ENTPs, you may take offense to my preference if you wish. I will allow it. It amuses me.


grrgrgrgr
that is a natural reaction though ENTPs are more irritating rather than obnoxious


----------



## 25481

.


----------



## Toesklok

I'd be willing to place money on the thought that Walter Bishop and William Bell (from Fringe) are ENTP and INTJ, respectively of course. Yeah they may be fictional characters, but Walter is a surprisingly accurate portrayal of the ENTP and Bell acts a lot like an INTJ.

Also, I am very good friends with an ENTP and at school we just sat around and talked theory all day. It was indeed a dynamic duo.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner

absentminded said:


> The introverts would see it coming.
> 
> Still, I see where you're coming from. The ENTPs would lite the labs on fire. The INTJs would want to flay the ENTPs. Massive infighting erupts in the ENTJ faction as they all simultaneously try to take advantage of the opening. The INTPs return from la la land a week later with incredibly brilliant ideas and see the world in ruins.


Funny, I realize that this was just a metaphor, but I have taken part in a chemistry project quite similar to what you just described; complete with spaced out INTP, agitated INTJ, and myself lighting everything aflame. Thou hast amused me.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner

I find INTJs to be quite interesting and lovely... provided, I haven't met too many of them in real life, and one of the only ones I know happens to be a younger sibling of mine. Together, we're one hell of a pair. 


We'd be even more impressive if she'd be a bit more mischievous once in a while *sigh*


----------



## antiant

Empecinado said:


>


----------



## Empecinado

antiant said:


>


----------



## antiant

Empecinado said:


>


----------



## MissJordan

antiant said:


>


----------



## antiant

MissJordan said:


>


----------



## Empecinado

antiant said:


>


----------



## antiant

Empecinado said:


>


----------



## MissJordan

antiant said:


>


----------



## antiant

MissJordan said:


>


----------



## rogozie01

About a month ago i met my entp friend. she's appsoloutley mad, as am I, I've never connected with anyone so well, what a legend! :laughing:


----------



## Lunietta

My best friend is an INTJ and we do the weirdest things ever. Often, she is thinking about something, briefly discussing with me, and i come up with an insane idea, we discuss it for a moment and then do it. 

When just discussing, or brainstorming ideas, it's often very intense. We have a sort of understanding, even though we don't know why. She is the only one who seems to be okay with me acting plain forward silly. And both of us talk ridiculously fast, so when we have a conversation, and ask other people in the room for anything, they often doesn't understand a thing. None of us notice it, but some people have told us now. 

I met her in a drama group (INTJ in a drama group, you might wonder), and I was attached to her immediately. She was the same, she admitted afterwards.


----------



## MacKellar

agokcen said:


> Has anyone else witnessed the utter awesomeness of this kind of duo?


Why yes: I married one! And we made the most awesome little boy ever. (I'm serious; he's one amazing baby.)

First time I met the man who would become my husband, he was frustrating, illogical, and utterly difficult to understand. But he was charming, he made my day brighter, and so we became friends. Then. the day he fixed a drum set with a home-made soldering iron using a pencil and a PS2...he stopped being quite so frustrating and a lot more interesting. 

We haven't had crazy adventures or inventions like Jamie and Adam, but we've gotten a lot of things done with what little we've had. He's brilliant and I'm clever. We are actually working on plans to make our own generator and as soon as I can get him to sit down and focus, I am certain we'll succeed. Or cause a fire.


----------



## justHuman

MacKellar said:


> Why yes: I married one! And we made the most awesome little boy ever. (I'm serious; he's one amazing baby.)


Tell me more about the baby!! 
Kinda dating an INTJ now...

Any advice? So far so good actually...


----------



## MacKellar

justHuman said:


> Tell me more about the baby!!
> Kinda dating an INTJ now...
> 
> Any advice? So far so good actually...


That is a story in and of itself, actually. Our son was born with major heart problems, which were further complicated by the fact his heart is backwards. But you wouldn't know that by looking at him (unless he's shirtless) and he is just as clever as can be. He watches everything and I can see the wheels turning in his head. "Crawling? What is this nonsense! Walking is where it's at! Bottles? Pshaw; I will gum everything to death!" Once he has his motor skills down pat, I know we'll be in real trouble.

As for tips, hmm...good one. I'm personally note a romantic type of girl, but I am sentimental. Certain things matter to me, and certain things simply don't. So first don't make the mistake to lump your girl into a stereotype; she's going to have expectations and you need to know what's important to her. I didn't need flowers or chocolate; I needed a phone call and a daily joke. She may need something else.

My husband charmed me, to be sure. He was intelligent in ways I am not. I have book sense; he has common sense and when there was a better way he let me know it, but presented it in a way that didn't make me feel stupid. More like an 'oh...I would have thought of that' sort of way. He's also better in social situations where I am just...not, and was able to take the light off of me and make me feel comfortable where I would have otherwise floundered. He made me laugh with his quick wit and his view of the world would fascinate me. The fact he is a case-book ENTP in the fact he loves to debate anything and everything whether it matters or not, grew on me so now it's a sort of game. He gives me a fantastical devil's-advocate argument and I get to logically blow holes into it as best I can while he makes it even more ridiculous or impossible. Or, we form a sort of Adam/Jamie pair to get something done around the house, though my job tends to be more along the lines of making sure the job gets done (took four days to fix a leaky pipe. Four days; focus man!) He fuels my creativity, encourages my endeavors, and knows how to keep me less than serious all the time.

I think the biggest struggle with him, personally, is with affection. I like cuddling, but on my time. My husband is extraordinarily affectionate and my need for personal space sometimes comes off the wrong way to him, makes him feel unwanted. We're still working a middle ground; usually he lets me initiate things and soaks it in like a cat in the sunshine. I don't know if your girl is the same, but that would be something to keep in mind.


----------



## justHuman

Aww... thanks for the tips @MacKellar!
& your baby's rock!!!

After started dating with her, can't help not to wonder, how awesome is ENTP-INTJ children would be. Hahaha. Even tough personality type is not genetically passed. Having ENTP-INTJ parents is just... speechless.

Here is what was the date like http://personalitycafe.com/nts-temp...e-nt-dating-nt-experiences-2.html#post3762778

Again, thanks!


----------



## day_dreamer

From my experience, the INTJs I know always dislike me at first. :sad: But since I have become conversant at using MBTI on people even without making them take any test, I instantly know their types and do everything to get close to them without arousing suspicion or furthering their annoyance. 

At first they are surprised as to why I am talking about weird stuff with them to which they respond with interest. Then with my persistent efforts, I win them over! :crazy:

They are the only people I like talking with (I am quiet most of the times when around other people) but they dont like talking much.  And they are *always* drawn towards ENTJs, which makes me jealous


----------



## Tzara

KaoticVoodoo said:


> I feel like intj's are pushy and forceful. When paired up it seems that the intj gets a good idea and refuses to be open minded to anything else.


INTJs are open minded as long as you give a rational reason to change. 

When Im paired with INTJs I dont get that pushy vibe though.. maybe its an E-I difference.



aj8600 said:


> Ok in all honesty how do you approach someone about what they are? Like I can be blunt but I feel weird asking so what is your temperament?


You dont..? You type them yourself. It takes about 5 minutes max to have a decent framework. Then you build onto it, you change the flaws of your design as you get to know the person. (Also you can pretty easily type someone who is an (INxx,ESFP,ESFJ,xSTx) just by looking at their sense of fashion. Mostly it is accurate, especially ESFJs)

Check for their extroverted T-F, check if they are organized or not(or spontaneous-ness), check if they are extroverted (easiest), make a sensory or intuitive guess and see how they react to it. (Like hey have you seen the orange thing on the doorway in?)

P's extrovert the reversed function so xxFP = Te and xxTP = Fe , so be careful with that. I-E determines the function order.


----------



## maIstNermiTnJd

Adam is most definantly an ENFP with a background in physics.


----------



## Bahburah

I don't know, ENTJ and INTP are pretty great together as well.

You should see my ENTJ friend and I rip up Diablo III.


----------



## Fish Launcher

Sure. I once met an ENTP and we both confused the shit out of this ESTP. Then I enlightened him, which simultaneously establishing dominance. Then we parted ways and never talked to each other again (might have been my fault)


----------



## Blindspots

Metis said:


> I have a question for you ENTPs: When you first meet an INTJ, do you usually recognize or sense that "connection" right away? Or does it take some time?
> 
> I ask because when my ENTP friend first met me, he immediately became determined to get to know me better and figure me out, despite the fact that I had an obvious dislike for him initially (I've since changed my mind, obviously).


I think I got sniffed out by an ENTP. A classmate once noticed me reading The Book of Five Rings, and ever since then he's been approaching me often to talk about Robert Greene, business strategies and "techniques" in manipulating people and events to get a desired outcome. I do feel like I'm the INTJ "pet", doing most of the listening during conversations. 

(He's into business, so he shares anecdotes from both his readings as well as his own experiences. I'm... more into managing myself, but I find it interesting how closely principles in books can be applied in real life. Or were they experienced in life so they were recorded in a book? I'll ask him what he thinks of that next time.)


----------



## aphinion

I have a couple of INTJ friends. Quite honestly, we had similar classes/schedules, then sort of just ended up being friends. I really don't know how it happens, but I'm okay with it. 

I have a pretty deep respect for INTJs. They are incredibly smart and great to have intellectual conversations with, but also good at getting their shit done. We make a decent team.


----------



## TimeWillTell

My INTJ older brother (+2 years) and I will co-found a company very soon. I am intending to make a deal with him:
Let me be your flow/subconscious and you ll be mine.
I remember the Joker (ENTP) in the Dark Knight saying when the unstoppable force meets the immovable object talking about Batman (who is more of an INTP according to others, but I think the immovable object fits more to INTJs). Do you think it has this kind of dynamic?


----------



## kimpossible119

That's funny. My best friend and I are ENTP and INTJ, but I would hardly say that I am the "pet," haha. Maybe it seems that way classically because INTJs are more reserved.


----------



## Scarlet_Heart

I'm an ENTP married to an INTJ and I really like our dynamic for the most part. We challenge each other but we motivate each other too. We were just talking today about how the "annoying" things about us are what we secretly love. He's grouchy and I somehow find that irresistibly charming. I'm an antagonizer. I like to push his grouchy buttons and he'll _say_, "Oh boy, you're really something else," but he's actually quite amused by it. The only time it's tough is when we genuinely argue about something. Because neither of us is the "fly off the handle" type and we're both pretty reserved, our arguments can be pretty icy.


----------



## _Observer_

I find this thread interesting. I say interesting because i know number of ENTPs and INTJs and most of them expressed openly that they would prefer a Feeler as partner because they don't get the warmth from other thinkers in a romantic relationship.
I have known ENTP who is romantically interested in me for more than two years now , there is also INTJ who is interested in him too and he has known longer than me. I remember asking him one day, who do you prefer between two of us , INTJ and INFJ. He said, you of course. I then probed as to why me and not him, he said, that i am something else and him just being rational and robotic most of the time , plus lack of warmth that i mentioned above.
-Ob.


----------



## Scarlet_Heart

_Observer_ said:


> I find this thread interesting. I say interesting because i know number of ENTPs and INTJs and most of them expressed openly that they would prefer a Feeler as partner because they don't get the warmth from other thinkers in a romantic relationship.
> I have known ENTP who is romantically interested in me for more than two years now , there is also INTJ who is interested in him too and he has known longer than me. I remember asking him one day, who do you prefer between two of us , INTJ and INFJ. He said, you of course. I then probed as to why me and not him, he said, that i am something else and him just being rational and robotic most of the time , plus lack of warmth that i mentioned above.
> -Ob.


I love having IxFxs for friends, but they make me uncomfortable as potential mates. I feel intimidated by them because they're so touchey-feely, earnest, and sensitive that it puts pressure on me to be not myself. Funny enough, that seems to be largely what I have attracted in the past. Even an ExFx would be better because then they spread it around, but IxFxs seem to cloister and covet which makes me want to run.


----------



## Scarlet_Heart

Just thought of another good ENTP/INTJ pair.



ETA: You might disagree about Ernie. I think Bert is an obvious INTJ. But their relationship reminds me so much of mine with my husband that in my mind, they have to be the same types as us.


----------



## LordBaelish

Lol I can't believe they have a thread about this I love my ENTP friends even though I want to kill them sometimes! ENTP is the ultimate troll, I only know 3 for sure ENTPs but I find each one of them hilarious. They seem to have a knack for pissing people off though, you love them or you hate them. Anyways, one of them is one of my actual friends and we always have an awesome time dissing each other and just talking about all sorts of things that I can't do with other people; when I'm with them I actually am more extroverted than introverted. I wish there were more around and I don't know any ENTP females, where are the lady trolls?


----------



## wind_up_bird

_Observer_ said:


> I find this thread interesting. I say interesting because i know number of ENTPs and INTJs and most of them expressed openly that they would prefer a Feeler as partner because they don't get the warmth from other thinkers in a romantic relationship.
> I have known ENTP who is romantically interested in me for more than two years now , there is also INTJ who is interested in him too and he has known longer than me. I remember asking him one day, who do you prefer between two of us , INTJ and INFJ. He said, you of course. I then probed as to why me and not him, he said, that i am something else and him just being rational and robotic most of the time , plus lack of warmth that i mentioned above.
> -Ob.


Some of this is just bias I think. It's easy to be biased once you read all of the literature online about INFJs and ENTPs, or ENFPs and INTJs and so on. It can be much harder to give someone a chance if you know too much about MBTI.


----------



## _Observer_

wind_up_bird said:


> Some of this is just bias I think. It's easy to be biased once you read all of the literature online about INFJs and ENTPs, or ENFPs and INTJs and so on. It can be much harder to give someone a chance if you know too much about MBTI.


Neither of them know anything about MBTI. I have never talked about my own personality type either. In fact, i don't discuss it outside this forum. Personally, i just accept people for who they are but i can tell you this. Difference between thinkers and feelers is crystal clear , like day and night. And others can sense it too.
-Ob.


----------



## wind_up_bird

@_Observer_ oh sorry I should have clarified-- I wasn't talking specifically about you but about people in general. Yes I do agree that there is an observable difference. I was talking about less experienced/ younger people that may use MBTI as a crutch instead of as a springboard. I mean, you can analyze someone's type all day about minutia and in the end become paralyzed with indecision. I used to do that. It's like elsewhere on the forum when someone asked specifically about an "ENTP look." Boys are people and if they look at you a lot you can safely assume there is something they like about you or you have something in your teeth so just go with it. 

But to your point, I think it matters more to me what order it is in the person's functional stack. I wouldn't get along with a dominant Fe or Fi but as an auxiliary or even tertiary I think it could be awesome.


----------



## Ermenegildo

*The bleak world of J as seem from the perspective of our bohemian thinkers (NTP)*



Julian Green said:


> As a J, I desire closure in all topics I am addressing.





> I think it has to do with our shared confidence level and desire to "win" arguments. We are hard-headed, abstract thinkers, and when we debate, it gets very intense.
> 
> However, since I desire closure and introspection as an INTJ, and they want to pick apart ideas as much as possible just to see what would happen (which usually involves intense, in-depth interaction and conversation with people), we end up at odds.





> That's why I think our personalities usually clash. We can certainly have fun hanging out together and we even have a similar sense of humor, but in almost any deep discussion or controversial issue, it's bound to get heated.


How true. 

The compulsive desire for closure which characterizes the INTJ is perceived by NTPs as the deplorable superficiality of practical persons who are the masters of jumping to conclusions. Their strange sense of superiority will always be met with a forceful ENTP answer.










*Fortunately at least ENTP and INTP coexist peacefully, because they can 
easily understand and even appreciate their similarities and differences.*


----------



## _Observer_

Ermenegildo said:


> *The bleak world of J as seem from the perspective of our bohemian thinkers (NTP)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How true.
> 
> The compulsive desire for closure which characterizes the INTJ is perceived by NTPs as the deplorable superficiality of practical persons who are the masters of jumping to conclusions. Their strange sense of superiority will always be met with a forceful ENTP answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fortunately at least ENTP and INTP coexist peacefully, because they can
> easily understand and even appreciate their similarities and differences.*



Never had issues with INTPs .Well, I like thinkers of all sorts but ENTPs are my fav. of course ))
-Ob.


----------



## Saika

I believe both ENTP and INTJ think that the other is their pet, actually lol


----------



## Luck

The ENTP I'm dating definitely sees INTJ me as his pet. His audacity amuses me so I play nice.


----------

